# Wer kennt sich aus Mühlenbach bei Haslach ?



## lutz-laessig (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bikefreunde aus dem Schwarzwald.
Wir    das sind 4 Freunde, haben unserem Kumpel Gunther zum 40´gsten    ein paar Tage auf dem Isidorishof bei Mühlenbach geschenkt. Bei der Suche nach einer Topgrafischen Karte mit Wander oder Bikewegen haben wir festgestellt das die nicht so flächendecken wie in der Pfalz zu haben sind. Ein paar Tips von den Kundigen aus der Gegend sind sowiso das beste.
Wenn Ihr uns verraten könnt welches Kartenmaterial oder welche Markierungen wir brauchen wenn wir z.B. zu den Wassserfällen am Triberg wollen, ist das echt klasse.   

Für eure Infos sag ich jetzt schn mal DANKE


----------



## LittleHunter (28. Februar 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr uns verraten könnt welches Kartenmaterial oder welche Markierungen wir brauchen wenn wir z.B. zu den Wassserfällen am Triberg wollen, ist das echt klasse.
> Für eure Infos sag ich jetzt schn mal DANKE



Hallole Pfälzer,

also wie der Zufall es will, komme ich doch gerade aus der Ecke. Wann wollt Ihr den kommen ? Könnte mich als Guide anbieten    Ansonsten könnt Ihr Euch bei Verkehrsamt entsprechende Karten anfordern. Evtl. haben Sie noch ältere Karten die günstig zu erwerben sind ! Auf meine Homepage sind im Forum noch zwei Links mit einigen Tourenbeschreibungen. Bin gerade selbst dabei einige für das Internet aufzubereiten. Habt Ihr ein GPS Gerät ?
An Wegen / Touren mangels aber echt nicht nur an der Zeit die alle abzufahren   Schreibt doch mal was Ihr so fahren wollt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (1. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> welche Markierungen wir brauchen wenn wir z.B. zu den Wassserfällen am Triberg wollen, ist das echt klasse.
> Für eure Infos sag ich jetzt schn mal DANKE



Von dem Bauernhof aus seit Ihr schnell auf dem Landwassereck > weiter zum Huberfelsen > Karlstein > Rensberg > Wilhelmshöhe > (Schonach) > Triberg

Die Wege sind gut ausgeschildert. Es gibt zudem auch noch andere Routen dorthin.


----------



## lutz-laessig (2. März 2005)

Hi Littel Hunter,
super Tipps   mit dem mtb-kinzigtal Forum. Jetzt steigen unsere Chancen das wir ein paar tolle Touren fahren können. 

Wir sind vor Ort vom 03.05.05-09.05.05.  

adios


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. März 2005)

Hallo Pfälzer,
hier noch ein Kartentipp, falls Ihr Euch doch mal verfahrt (oder heißt es verbiket?):
"Auf dem Mountainbike durchs Zweitälerland" (Elztal und Simonswäldertal)
Die Karte kostet etwas um 5 Euronen in jedem gutsortiertem Buchladen hier (event. auch in div. Touristinfos?!?) und passt in die Trikottasche. Eingezeichnet sind die inzwischen recht brauchbaren, wenn auch fahrtechnisch eher leichten MTB-Strecken (gelbe Schilder) mit ungefähren Steigungsprozenten. Die von Littel-Hunter beschriebene Strecke gehört auch dazu und ist sehr empfehlenswert.
Würde mich auch gerne als Guide betätigen, bin aber in der Zeit nicht da.
Viel Spaß im Schwarzwald
wünscht
Cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (3. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Littel Hunter,
> super Tipps   mit dem mtb-kinzigtal Forum. Jetzt steigen unsere Chancen das wir ein paar tolle Touren fahren können.
> Wir sind vor Ort vom 03.05.05-09.05.05.
> adios



In dem Zeitraum finde ich sicherlich Zeit für die eine oder andere gemütliche Tour. Hast Du die Karte die ich per Mail gesendet habe angesehen ?
Ich hoffe auch das sich auf der Seite einige Biker aus der Umgebung aktiv beteiligen, damit im Forum mehr leben ist und wir eine Sammlung von Touren anlegen können. Das ist auch für uns aus der Gegend interessant weil man selbst nicht alle Strecken kennen kann und immer wieder interessante Touren oder Trails findet.
Ich werde die Seite aufjedenfall entsprechend erweitern.


----------



## LittleHunter (3. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch gerne als Guide betätigen, bin aber in der Zeit nicht da.



Hallo Cännondäler,

suche selbst noch eine nette Tour um auf den Kandel zu fahren. Hast Du dazu Vorschläge ? Möchte hierzu auch eine Tourenbeschreibung mit entsprechenden Bildern erstellen, welche auf meiner WebSite abrufbar sein soll. 
Von den Höhenhäuser aus möchte ich auch mal den Kandelhöhenweg abradeln !


----------



## cännondäler__ (3. März 2005)

Hallo Littel-Hunter,
der Kandel ist bisher noch nicht so mein "Revier" da ich zum einen erst etwa 2,5 Jahre mit dem Bike unterwegs bin und zum anderen erst 2 Jahre in Elzach lebe (davor Schonach), soll es aber in diesem Jahr mehr und mehr werden.
Den Kandel-Höhenweg kenne ich bisher nur stückweise, und zwar das Stück vom Gscheid oberhalb von Siegelau bis Nahe Biederbach (dieser Teil ist offizielle Mountainbikestrecke mit gelber Beschilderung) und von dort aus ist es nicht mehr weit bis Höhehäuser. Die Strecke in diesem Bereich ist bis auf wenige Stellen fahrtechnisch sehr leicht, die Landschaft aber kaum zu toppen.
von Waldkirch aus bin ich dann die eher klassische Route auf den Kandel hoch, wobei ca. ein Viertel der Strecke Straße ist. Dabei geht es auf Höhe des Gasthof Altersbach rechts in den Wald auch wieder den gelben Pfeilen folgend. Alternativ dazu gibt es fast an gleicher Stelle die Möglichkeit den Damenpfad zu fahren der allerdings stellenweise recht steil wird. 
Vom Gipfel aus gibt es dann eine recht nette Abfahrt über den Sägendobel bei St. Peter (an der Bushaltestelle Straße überqueren) bis zum Campingplatz oberhalb St. Peter. Kurz danach nochmal die Straße queren und dem "K" für Kandelhöhenweg folgen. Nach ein paar Kilometern z.T. auf Asphalt wird der Weg zum endlosen Singletrail, der sich recht flach entlang des Hangs durch den Wald zieht bis zum Roßkopf. Dieses Stück würde ich aus Rücksicht auf Wanderer und die eigenen Nerven nicht gerade an einem Sonntag im Mai fahren wollen.
Ich wäre übrigens auch mal dabei die ganze Strecke ab Höhehäuser zu fahren, das kann bei dem Schnee auf dem Kandel aber Mitte April werden.

Bis bald
cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (3. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar Kilometern z.T. auf Asphalt wird der Weg zum endlosen Singletrail, der sich recht flach entlang des Hangs durch den Wald zieht bis zum Roßkopf. Dieses Stück würde ich aus Rücksicht auf Wanderer und die eigenen Nerven nicht gerade an einem Sonntag im Mai fahren wollen.
> Ich wäre übrigens auch mal dabei die ganze Strecke ab Höhehäuser zu fahren, das kann bei dem Schnee auf dem Kandel aber Mitte April werden.



Das mit dem Singel Trail hört sich ja sehr gut an. Den Kandelhöhenweg können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren egal in welche Richtung ! Ich mach den Camelbak voll dann geht der Sprit nicht aus   Evtl. kann ich im Vorfeld die Route schon am Bildschirm planen und auf das GPS Gerät übertragen. Das ist gerade die optimale Vorbereitung für den Sommer bei dem Wetter


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. März 2005)

Hi Littel Hunter,
ich hab deine Karte bekommen.  
Du kannst mir auch einen gespeicherten Pfad schicken, denn ich habe auch die MagicMaps 3D Karte auf meinem Rechner drauf.


Danke


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. März 2005)

Hi Cännondäler,

danke für den Tip.  
Die Karte besorgen ist ein Job fürs Geburtstagskind  , der arbeitet im Buchladen.

....tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (6. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Littel Hunter,
> ich hab deine Karte bekommen.
> Du kannst mir auch einen gespeicherten Pfad schicken, denn ich habe auch die MagicMaps 3D Karte auf meinem Rechner drauf.
> Danke



Was für ein GPS Gerät hast Du dann ?
Habe gerade neu damit angefangen und muss mich mit der Planung der Touren noch auseinandersetzen. Ich werde die Tour am besten im Vorfeld abfahren und sende Dir dann den Track zu. Wie wollt Ihr denn von Triberg aus zurückfahren ?
Es gibt auch noch andere interessante Touren auf der anderen Seite des Tals !


----------



## LittleHunter (6. März 2005)

Sind hier eigentlich einige Kinzigtäler oder zumindest aus den angrenzenden Täler   
Es kommen ja doch recht wenig Reaktionen.


----------



## Schwarzwälder (7. März 2005)

Renchtal, aber mit meiner momentaner Kondition halte ich bei euch eh nicht mit.  
Gruss 



			
				Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sind hier eigentlich einige Kinzigtäler oder zumindest aus den angrenzenden Täler
> Es kommen ja doch recht wenig Reaktionen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sind hier eigentlich einige Kinzigtäler oder zumindest aus den angrenzenden Täler
> Es kommen ja doch recht wenig Reaktionen.



schuttertal (besser gesagt an dessen anfang=lahr)

unter der woche fahr ich mit,wenn ihr mal zum kandel wollt...

joe


----------



## Axalp (7. März 2005)

> Sind hier eigentlich einige Kinzigtäler oder zumindest aus den angrenzenden Täler
> Es kommen ja doch recht wenig Reaktionen.



Komme aus OG, aber außer den Standarts ( Moosturm, Brandeckkopf etc. ) kenn ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus. 
Eher schon am anderen Ende des Kinzigtales. Die Gegend um Schramberg/Schiltach ist sozusagen mein "Revier".

mfg


----------



## LittleHunter (7. März 2005)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:
			
		

> Renchtal, aber mit meiner momentaner Kondition halte ich bei euch eh nicht mit.
> Gruss



Bei mir ist es auch nicht weit her mit der Kondition. Das liegt wohl daran das ich arbeiten muss   Komme aber auch gerne mal zu Dir für eine Tour vorbei, damit ich auch  eine Tour aus Deiner Region auf der WebSite vorstellen kann.
Du kannst aber auch gerne ins Kinzigtal kommen ! Würde mich freuen wenn Du auch bei mir im Forum vorbeischaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (7. März 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> schuttertal (besser gesagt an dessen anfang=lahr)
> unter der woche fahr ich mit,wenn ihr mal zum kandel wollt...
> joe



Was machst Du dann erst am Wochenende    
Den Feldberg in Angriff nehmen ?
Wie fährst Du zum Kandel von Dir aus ? (sicher erstmal mit dem Auto oder ?)


----------



## LittleHunter (7. März 2005)

Axalp schrieb:
			
		

> KEher schon am anderen Ende des Kinzigtales. Die Gegend um Schramberg/Schiltach ist sozusagen mein "Revier".
> mfg



Wie kommst Du dann zu den Touren im Bereich Schiltach ?
Wäre auch an ein paar Touren dort oben interessiert. Es sollen dort ja einige Singletrails versteckt sein.


----------



## Axalp (8. März 2005)

> Zitat von *Littel_Hunter*
> Wie kommst Du dann zu den Touren im Bereich Schiltach ?



Ich komme ursprünglich aus Schramberg und verbringe dort hin und wieder auch mal ein Wochenende.

Sobald das Wetter besser ist, können wir gerne mal eine Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Von mir aus auch gerne im unteren Bereich des Kinzigtales.
( Dank Praxissemester im Winter und starker Erkältung ist bei mir im Moment aber konditionstechnisch überhaupt nichts drin... )


----------



## AllwetterRadler (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin das "Geburtstagskind".

Erst mal vielen Dank  , vor allem an lutz-laessig (hi, bin jetzt auch hier) und an Little_Hunter aber auch an alle Anderen die uns hier unterstützen.

Freue mich schon, meine alten Knochen auf meinem neuen Sofabike   durch den schönen Schwarzwald zu schaukeln


----------



## lutz-laessig (10. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein GPS Gerät hast Du dann ?
> Habe gerade neu damit angefangen und muss mich mit der Planung der Touren noch auseinandersetzen. Ich werde die Tour am besten im Vorfeld abfahren und sende Dir dann den Track zu. Wie wollt Ihr denn von Triberg aus zurückfahren ?
> Es gibt auch noch andere interessante Touren auf der anderen Seite des Tals !



Hallo Littel Hunter,
wir / ich benutze noch kein GPS Gerät.   
Ich habe lediglich dieses 3D Programm auf dem Rechner, der ist damit auch fast überfordert. Aber ich merke das da wohl eine Investition ansteht, Digi-Foto fehlt mir auch noch.  

Da hier einige sich ins Koma pienzen,   sie hätten so schlechte Kondition, hätt ich mal gerne gewußt wie alt Ihr seid. Vom Allwetterbiker wissen wir ja das er 
die 40er Hürde genommen hat.  Er war der letzte in unserer Runde.
Und von dem weiß ich auch das immer schwer dranzubleiben ist.  

Ich hab jetzt auch erfahren das es auf der Karte um Mühlenbach 2* den Isidorihof gibt. Ich dachte wir sind in dem bei Haslach untergebracht.    Sind wir nicht, wir sind auf dem Isidoris Hof beim Landwassereck.
An dieser Stelle auch noch ein Aufruf an den Rest unserer betagten Truppe sich hier mal zu melden. Ich werd heute nochmal von der Nachtschicht aus reinschauen, kann aber sehr spät werden.
Allen eine gute Zeit


----------



## lutz-laessig (10. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pfälzer,
> hier noch ein Kartentipp, falls Ihr Euch doch mal verfahrt (oder heißt es verbiket?):
> "Auf dem Mountainbike durchs Zweitälerland" (Elztal und Simonswäldertal)
> Die Karte kostet etwas um 5 Euronen in jedem gutsortiertem Buchladen hier (event. auch in div. Touristinfos?!?) und passt in die Trikottasche.
> ...


----------



## Realburned (10. März 2005)

high und hallo 
ich bin einer der , die mit ALLWETTERBIKER und LUTZ-LÄSSIG demnächst auf den isidorishof bei mühlenbach zum biken gehen      was freu ich mich drauf

ich wäre dankbar für eventuelle schonende pfade die uns nach den touren nach hause führen. meist wird es doch recht anstrendend, besonders wenn wir uns vornehmen es mal wieder ganz langsam angehen zu lassen

bis bald , mein esssen ist fertig 

Realburned


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. März 2005)

Hallo lutz-laessig,
die besagte Karte ist (Herausgeber) von der Elztal u. Simonswäldertal Tourismus GmbH (www.zweitaelerland.de). Gedruckt ist das bei "digitale Kartographie Frank Ruppenthal GmbH, Karlsruhe". Mehr Infos kann ich leider nicht ergründen. Zur Not gibt es die Karte ja noch hier vor Ort im Elztal (Nachbartal). 
Ach ja, beim Landwassereck seid ihr also untergebracht. Geile Gegend mit netten Wegen auch entlang des Kammes z.B. besagter HUBERWEG Richtung Schonach - Triberg und in die andere Richtung Heidburg - Biereck - Elzach. Alles konditionsmäßig nicht allzu stressig. 
Viel Spaß!
wünscht 
cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (10. März 2005)

AllwetterRadler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin das "Geburtstagskind".
> Erst mal vielen Dank  , vor allem an lutz-laessig (hi, bin jetzt auch hier) und an Little_Hunter aber auch an alle Anderen die uns hier unterstützen.
> Freue mich schon, meine alten Knochen auf meinem neuen Sofabike   durch den schönen Schwarzwald zu schaukeln



Wir dürften ja einiges gemeinsam haben: evtl. Anfang Mai Geburtstag und ein Stumpi 04   
Welche Version fährst Du denn ?


----------



## LittleHunter (10. März 2005)

Realburned schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre dankbar für eventuelle schonende pfade die uns nach den touren nach hause führen. meist wird es doch recht anstrendend, besonders wenn wir uns vornehmen es mal wieder ganz langsam angehen zu lassen



Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser dann kann ich ein paar Touren abradeln und Lutz die Trackdaten zusenden. Es gibt einige schöne Höhenwege die man fahren kann. Am Wochenende sind auch einige bewirtete Hütten auf dem Weg   Mein Resturlaub ist zweistellig, da könnte ich die eine oder andere Tour als Guide sicher anbieten. Was stellt Ihr Euch an Tageskilometer vor ? Ich hoffe es geht Euch in der Hauptsache um das Genussbiken   Sonst muss ich Euch ja den Berg hoch und runter jagen   Naja besser gesagt Ihr müsst mich hochziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (11. März 2005)

Hi Cänondäler,
hab den Allwetterbiker über deine Infos in kenntniss gesetzt, bin mal gespannt ober er das Material auftreiben kann   

 Hi Littel Hunter,
das Du uns Dein Revier zeigen willst ist echt klasse   
Du hast bestimmt gelesen was meine Kumpanen sich so voerstellen. 
Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Urlaub werden und kein Rennen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst Du dann erst am Wochenende
> Den Feldberg in Angriff nehmen ?
> Wie fährst Du zum Kandel von Dir aus ? (sicher erstmal mit dem Auto oder ?)



morgen erstmal...

wochenende ist ab april für mtb rennen reserviert,samstags daher nur locker material testen angesagt...

zum kandel mit dem rennrad natürlich von lahr aus,mit dem mtb starte ich von freiburg mit meinen clubkollegen (rig freiburg) richtung schauinsland,kandel etc.
aber wenn ich zeit habe auch schon mal von daheim...(streitberg-freiamt-waldkirch-kandel-über elzach- schweighausen zurück)

hab halt wegen meinem job eher unter der woche tagsüber mal 3-4 stunden zeit zum biken,...
(Finanz/Versicherungsbranche deshalb auch schon mal abends noch termine)

an alle : am 1.5. werde ich wohl am gardasee marathon fahren, danach könnte man schon mal ne gemeinsame tour machen.
hier im schuttertal arbeiten wir gerade mit dem schwarzwaldverein zusammen ausgeschilderte mtb touren aus (von leicht bis extrem...), die müßten mal abgefahren werden... 

joe (oute mich auch als Ü 40 er - nochn tip schnapszahl...)


----------



## Cook (11. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sind hier eigentlich einige Kinzigtäler oder zumindest aus den angrenzenden Täler
> Es kommen ja doch recht wenig Reaktionen.



Jetzt sind doch schon einige Reaktionen gekommen, Little Hunter!
Komme aus keinem Tal, sondern befahre bevorzugt die Höhen zwischen Murg-, Rench-, Acher-, Wolf- und Kinzigtal. Dieser Umstand bringt es mit sich, dass ich momentan GARNICHT zum biken komme, weil noch einiges weisses Zeug hier rumliegt. Aber dafür wars bisher eine super Langlauf-Saison!

Also ich könnte auch gerne die eine oder andere Tour in meinem Hausgebiet anbieten. Aber erst im Mai...  

Gruß
Cook


----------



## Realburned (11. März 2005)

High Leute !
Meine 2 kumpels " Lutz Lässig " und "Allwetterbiker" sitzen gerade bei mir und wir überlegen gerade warum hier doch einige über ihren konditionellen Zustand heulen. 
Mir ist es egal wen´s uphill langsamer geht als beim downhill hauptsache "Flow"
Wir werden uns woll am besten eine Hütte in unserer Nähe suchen und uns dort alle treffen .
Wusstet Ihr das " Allwettterbiker " ehemals " Pfützenumfahrer " genannt wurde?


----------



## lutz-laessig (11. März 2005)

prust  , schenk mir noch`n Bier ein.  

Allwetterbiker hatte sogar schon ein MTB mit Schutzblechen.....


----------



## Realburned (11. März 2005)

Allerdings muss man zugeben ,dass "Allwetterpfützenumbiker" bei seinen ersten Mtb Touren noch mit seinem Hollandrad Von Eberstadt bei Darmstadt mit uns nach Weinheim geradelt ist.
Respekt !!!


----------



## AllwetterRadler (12. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wir dürften ja einiges gemeinsam haben: evtl. Anfang Mai Geburtstag und ein Stumpi 04
> Welche Version fährst Du denn ?



Hi, Little Hunter.

Das mit dem Geburtstag is anders, habe im Januar  . Aber Lutz-Laessig hat auch im Mai (Rätsel: und der ist sogar schon vorbei, wenn wir kommen, war jedoch nicht am Feiertag!)

Mein Stumpy   hab ich am 3.3.2005 gekauft, Vorjahresmodell FSR Elite 100 
(Black 100; LX/XT-Mix; Fox L, ohne. L-out)und mit Umbau Louise statt Deore-Serienaustattungs-*zensiert* + selbstgezimmerter Mudflap (Bild folgt), Farbe: charcoal, also metallicgrau.

Wir 4 werden uns ja bald kennenlernen. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## AllwetterRadler (12. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lutz-laessig,
> die besagte Karte ist (Herausgeber) von der Elztal u. Simonswäldertal Tourismus GmbH (www.zweitaelerland.de). Gedruckt ist das bei "digitale Kartographie Frank Ruppenthal GmbH, Karlsruhe". Mehr Infos kann ich leider nicht ergründen. Zur Not gibt es die Karte ja noch hier vor Ort im Elztal (Nachbartal).



Hi, Cännondäler.

Danke für die Karteninfo, gibts wirklich leider nur übers Internet für 3,50 + 5,- Versand  oder eben vor Ort.


----------



## LittleHunter (13. März 2005)

AllwetterRadler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Cännondäler.
> 
> Danke für die Karteninfo, gibts wirklich leider nur übers Internet für 3,50 + 5,- Versand  oder eben vor Ort.



Kenne auch jemanden in Elzach. Mal sehen ob es das beim Verkehrsamt gibt dann könnte ich es Euch als Büchersendung versenden. Macht dann zwischen 0,80 bis 1,53 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (13. März 2005)

lutz-laessig :cool: Hi Littel Hunter schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht so Fit - das passt dann alles optimal   Habe auch eine Tour da können wir an 3 bewirteten Hütten vorbeikommen
> Das bekommen wir zusammen schon alles in Griff


----------



## LittleHunter (13. März 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hier im schuttertal arbeiten wir gerade mit dem schwarzwaldverein zusammen ausgeschilderte mtb touren aus (von leicht bis extrem...), die müßten mal abgefahren werden...
> 
> joe (oute mich auch als Ü 40 er - nochn tip schnapszahl...)



Habt Ihr zu den Touren schon Infos zusammen ? Würde die schon gerne abfahren und könnte evtl. das ganz per GPS aufnehmen. Bin noch in der Lernphase mit dem Teil aber möglich wäre es.


----------



## LittleHunter (13. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich könnte auch gerne die eine oder andere Tour in meinem Hausgebiet anbieten. Aber erst im Mai...



Muss die Tour zu Dir mal ansehen. Das könnte evtl. aber zuviel sein. Vielleicht kann ich noch vor Mai eine Testfahrt machen um das abzuchecken.


----------



## LittleHunter (13. März 2005)

AllwetterRadler schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stumpy   hab ich am 3.3.2005 gekauft, Vorjahresmodell FSR Elite 100
> (Black 100; LX/XT-Mix; Fox L, ohne. L-out)und mit Umbau Louise statt Deore-Serienaustattungs-*zensiert* + selbstgezimmerter Mudflap (Bild folgt), Farbe: charcoal, also metallicgrau.



Meins kannst Du ja als Foto ansehen. Habe die Louise  FR verbaut und den Rahmen gewechselt, jetzt ist es nicht mehr ROT sondern SILBERN, sieht jetzt aber eleganter aus finde ich.


----------



## Pharell (16. März 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Kennt von euch jmd den Ort Freiamt?

DankeDanke


----------



## cännondäler__ (16. März 2005)

Hallo Pharell,
ja klar, wer kennt Freiamt nicht?!? Liegt recht schön nicht weit von Freiburg auf so etwas wie einer Hochfläche und entlang der Hänge drumherum und verteilt sich auf viele kleine Mini-Teilorte. Die Anbindung an öffentliche Verkehrsmittel ist eher mäßig (nur Busse) und durch die Zerpflücktheit des Ortes ist meines Wissens die Infrastruktur nicht so riesig. 
Aber wieso fragst Du; willst Du dort Urlaub machen? Zum Biken sicher nicht übel, aber auch nicht der Brüller. Mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbikestrecken die einem Fremden das Zurechtfinden erleichtern sieht es dort nicht so toll aus, aber das Wegenetz grenzt zumindest an Freiamt. Falls das jemand vor Ort besser weiß darf er mich aber auch hauen.
Alles klar?

Gruß vom cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (16. März 2005)

Vielendank erstmal für deine Antwort.
Urlaub wollt ich dort nicht direkt machen, ich suche eher eine Person die dort wohnen könnte.
Wie ich so rausgelesen habe kommst du nicht direkt von Freiamt sondern von einem Nachbardorf aber das macht ja nix.
Kennst du zufälligerweise die Pension bzw. den Bauernhof von Thomas Reinbold?


----------



## lutz-laessig (17. März 2005)

Hallo Littel Hunter,
so ein GPS-Gerät würd mir ja auch gefallen aber ich hab ja keinen Plan   was für ein Modell das richtige wär. Hast Du dich da irgendwo reingelesen oder selbest Tipps bekommen. 
Ich such noch `n Geburtstagsgescchenk für mich  , entweder die neue Fox Tallas Gabel, `n Digitalfoto oder ein GPS-Gerät. Zum Foto muß auch ein néuer Rechner mit USB 2.0 ins Haus. 
Ich glaube ich muß diesmal 2 Jahre älter werden um mir die ganzen Wünsche zu erfüllen.   
Ich will aber hier nicht rumjammern, irgend was tolles wird`s schon werden. Mit dem GPS wart ich mal bis ich Deins gesehen hab. Es sind ja nur noch 6 Wochen bis dahin.   

bis bald und verfahr Dich nicht mit GPS   tschau.............


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr zu den Touren schon Infos zusammen ? Würde die schon gerne abfahren und könnte evtl. das ganz per GPS aufnehmen. Bin noch in der Lernphase mit dem Teil aber möglich wäre es.



hi lh ,
hab die touren (so 10 stück von leicht =1,5stunden wenig höhenmeter bis schwer = " schuttertalumrundung= 5stunden viele höhenmeter")   anhand eigener lieblingstouren und kartenstudium soweit vorbereitet.

für die letzten einzelheiten werden wir jetzt jede tour nochmal genau abfahren,ich hätte halt den hac benutzt, aber gps wäre natürlich genial.

wir werden am samstag beginnen : zeitraum so zwischen 10 und 15 uhr ??? kann natürlich jeder interessierte mitfahren. abfahrt wird wie für die meisten touren in seelbach beim campingplatz sein.

wenn du zeit und lust hättest ??? (pm an mich) - 
fahrtempo übrigens piano, mein kollege ist 65 jahre alt, aber fit und entsprechend werden wir uns gemütlich bewegen...

joe


----------



## cännondäler__ (17. März 2005)

Hallo Pharell,
muß leider passen, nie gehört.
Gruß
cännondäler


----------



## Pharell (17. März 2005)

Tag Cännondäler

Ja kein Ding, man muss ja nicht jeden kennen   

Danke nochmal


----------



## Cook (17. März 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> fahrtempo übrigens piano, mein kollege ist 65 jahre alt, aber fit und entsprechend werden wir uns gemütlich bewegen...
> 
> joe



Achtung: ganz fauler Trick!  
Fahre auch öfters mit einem 65-Jährigen, der immer tiefstapelt, aber dann, wenn alle kurz vor Platt sind noch die tödliche Attacke reitet...alte DDR-Kaderschule. Und die Umfänge von bikehumanumest kennt hoffentlich jeder.


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. März 2005)

Hallo Lutz-Laessig,
hab´ noch ein paar aktuelle News für Euch:
Falls Euch der sportliche Ehrgeiz packt, dann gibt es am 7.Mai erstmals einen Marathon in Elzach über 15 (totlach!) und 30 km (klingt schon besser). Kostet nur 12 Euro und es gibt ein Finisher-T-Shirt. Ich schätze das wird recht familiär.  Bei Bedarf laß´ ich Dir den Flyer zukommen.
Leider bin ich ja nicht da...
Gruß

cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2005)

Pharell schrieb:
			
		

> Vielendank erstmal für deine Antwort.
> Urlaub wollt ich dort nicht direkt machen, ich suche eher eine Person die dort wohnen könnte.
> Wie ich so rausgelesen habe kommst du nicht direkt von Freiamt sondern von einem Nachbardorf aber das macht ja nix.
> Kennst du zufälligerweise die Pension bzw. den Bauernhof von Thomas Reinbold?



Hallo Pharell,

da kann ich Dir weiterhelfen. Die WebSite zu Thomas Reinbold weitere Infos findest Du auch auf der WebSite von Freiamt. Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen   Die EMailadresse findest Du auch auf der Freiamt WebSite !


----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lutz-Laessig,
> hab´ noch ein paar aktuelle News für Euch:
> Falls Euch der sportliche Ehrgeiz packt, dann gibt es am 7.Mai erstmals einen Marathon in Elzach über 15 (totlach!) und 30 km (klingt schon besser). Kostet nur 12 Euro und es gibt ein Finisher-T-Shirt. Ich schätze das wird recht familiär.  Bei Bedarf laß´ ich Dir den Flyer zukommen.
> Leider bin ich ja nicht da...
> ...



Hast Du eine Streckenbeschreibung ? Ist die Aktion wärend des Täler Cups ?
Würde die Strecke gerne mal abfahren und falls machbar just for fun mitfahren.


----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung: ganz fauler Trick!
> Fahre auch öfters mit einem 65-Jährigen, der immer tiefstapelt, aber dann, wenn alle kurz vor Platt sind noch die tödliche Attacke reitet...alte DDR-Kaderschule. Und die Umfänge von bikehumanumest kennt hoffentlich jeder.



Welche Umfänge ? Die Bilder alleine schrecken mich schon ab   Eigentlich ist es aber nicht so schlecht wenn jemand einem den Berg hochziehen könnte   und nicht mal unter Sauerstoffmangel leidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Littel Hunter,
> so ein GPS-Gerät würd mir ja auch gefallen aber ich hab ja keinen Plan   was für ein Modell das richtige wär. Hast Du dich da irgendwo reingelesen oder selbest Tipps bekommen.
> Ich such noch `n Geburtstagsgescchenk für mich  , entweder die neue Fox Tallas Gabel, `n Digitalfoto oder ein GPS-Gerät. Zum Foto muß auch ein néuer Rechner mit USB 2.0 ins Haus.
> Ich glaube ich muß diesmal 2 Jahre älter werden um mir die ganzen Wünsche zu erfüllen.
> ...



Also da mit dem GPS ist eine Wissenschaft für sich und nicht in ein paar Tagen erlernbar. Mit dem Teil kann man aber noch neben dem biken auf die Schatzsuche gehen    Schau mal unter GeoCaching nach. Aber das Gerät kann ich Dir mal Zeiten und eine Menge davon berichten. Eigentlich ist das auch was für die WebSite um die Erfahrungen mal niederzuschreiben. Der Preis ist allesdings Stolz und die Folgekosten erheblich.
Bei der Kamera kannst Du bei günstiger.de mal nachsehen. Bei Euch gibts einen günstigen Händler der einige Marken führt. Kaufe evtl. auch dort. Möchte mir noch eine zulegen mit min. 10x optischen Zoom.
Den neuen Rechner habe ich auch   Nur die Post macht mir sorgen weil die doch glatt den bestellten Monitor verschlampert haben. Ich bekomme bald die Krise. Bin deshalb auch nicht immer online !
Werde Dir bald die ersten Touren online zusenden für die MagicMaps.


----------



## cännondäler__ (21. März 2005)

Hallo Littel-Hunter,
der besagte Flyer geizt leider sehr mit Infos. Nicht mal die Höhenmeter sind angegeben, geschweige denn der Streckenverlauf. Und dämlicherweise geht die 30km-Tour über 2 Runden á 15km. 
Der Marathon ist Teil der "Elzacher Fitness- u. Wellnesstage". Soweit ich weiß wird der Täler-Cup schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr vom RV Prechtal veranstaltet nachdem es Probleme mit div. Grundstückseigentümern gab. Was aber genau los war weiß ich nicht. 
Letztes Jahr gab´s übrigens ein "Forst-MTB-Rennen". Leider überschnitt sich das ziemlich mit dem Furtwanger Marathon, sonst wäre ich als Gastfahrer mitgefahren. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das damals eine 8km-Runde (?)oberhalb vom Elzacher Sportplatz. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß diese Strecke beim diesjährigen Marathon mit verwurstet wird.

Gruß

cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (21. März 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hi lh ,
> hab die touren (so 10 stück von leicht =1,5stunden wenig höhenmeter bis schwer = " schuttertalumrundung= 5stunden viele höhenmeter")   anhand eigener lieblingstouren und kartenstudium soweit vorbereitet.
> 
> für die letzten einzelheiten werden wir jetzt jede tour nochmal genau abfahren,ich hätte halt den hac benutzt, aber gps wäre natürlich genial.
> ...



Hallole,

leider war der Server von mtb-news down und ich habe zuhause keinen Monitor mehr und konnte mich nicht mehr melden. Ich komme auf jedenfall rüber und würde gerne die Touren entsprechend aufzeichnen. Die DigiCam wäre auch dabei somit könnten wir das ganze optimal dokumentiern. Kontaktdaten kommen per PM.

Wann kommt den der HAC5 raus den würde ich mir gerne zulegen. Es sollen ja endlich die auftretenden Störungen von Stromleitungen ( Bahn ) usw. beseitigt sein.

Das Fahrtempo wir automatisch piano sein bei mir   Im Moment habe ich eine Mittelohrentzündung und absolutes Bikeverbot. Aber es kommen ja auch wieder besser Tage. Werde dann von der Geroldseck her ins Tal gedonert kommen.


----------



## Pharell (21. März 2005)

Hallo

@Littel Hunter
Danke für deine Bemühungen, die Homepage kenn ich schon, hab ich mir schon ausgiebig angeschaut nur das hilft mir nicht so sehr viel weiter.
Muss mal schaun was sich noch so machen lässt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. März 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> leider war der Server von mtb-news down und ich habe zuhause keinen Monitor mehr und konnte mich nicht mehr melden. Ich komme auf jedenfall rüber und würde gerne die Touren entsprechend aufzeichnen. Die DigiCam wäre auch dabei somit könnten wir das ganze optimal dokumentiern. Kontaktdaten kommen per PM.
> 
> ...



hi little h.
bin mit uwe (dem älteren kollegen,der die hauptarbeit mit den touren macht) am samstag eine leichte tour abgefahren... insbesondere noch ein paar wege aussuchen, die wir mit reinnehmen wollen.

diese woche ist bei mir regeneration angesagt - d.h. spazieren fahren, und nebenbei weitere touren mit hac 4 dokumentieren...

wenn du wieder gesund bist, fahr einfach mal mit - einige touren wären bestimmt was für deine gäste aus mannheim (glaub ich ?)

aus welchem dorf/stadt bist du denn genau ?

und für die digicam-geschichte wüßt ich hier ein paar nette single-trails bergab...

joe


----------



## lutz-laessig (24. März 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lutz-Laessig,
> hab´ noch ein paar aktuelle News für Euch:
> Falls Euch der sportliche Ehrgeiz packt, dann gibt es am 7.Mai erstmals einen Marathon in Elzach über 15 (totlach!) und 30 km (klingt schon besser). Kostet nur 12 Euro und es gibt ein Finisher-T-Shirt. Ich schätze das wird recht familiär.  Bei Bedarf laß´ ich Dir den Flyer zukommen.
> Leider bin ich ja nicht da...
> ...



Hallo Cännondäler, super Sache mit dem 30km Marathon  . Mal seh´n ob ich den Rest der Truppe begeistern kann. Schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst  
Kannst Du den Flyer hier ins Forum stellen oder mir eine mail schicken, dann kann ich noch ein bischen Werbung machen.

Hallo Littel Hunter, dieser Marathon wär doch was für uns oder was meinst Du ? Nach einem Marathon zischt das Bier extra gut.   

Dicke Ostergrüße.........


----------



## LittleHunter (24. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cännondäler, super Sache mit dem 30km Marathon  . Mal seh´n ob ich den Rest der Truppe begeistern kann. Schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst
> Kannst Du den Flyer hier ins Forum stellen oder mir eine mail schicken, dann kann ich noch ein bischen Werbung machen.
> Hallo Littel Hunter, dieser Marathon wär doch was für uns oder was meinst Du ? Nach einem Marathon zischt das Bier extra gut.



Ja, für Euch ist das bestimmt was. Dann kommt man zumindest mit einem Finischer T-Shirt zurück   Die Strecke wäre allerdings schon interessant zu wissen wie die Verläuft dann könnte ich die im Vorfeld noch mailen.


----------



## cännondäler__ (24. März 2005)

Hallo Lutz-Lässig,
guck mal hier: 
www.nordic-walking-elzach.de
Laß Dich von der Adresse nicht verwirren, denn im Rahmen der "Elzacher Fitness-Tage" wird auch Nordic-Walking angeboten.
Da steht alles drin und online-Anmeldung geht auch!
Viel Spaß!

cännondäler


----------



## LittleHunter (27. März 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Littel Hunter, dieser Marathon wär doch was für uns oder was meinst Du ? Nach einem Marathon zischt das Bier extra gut.



Wir können auch die Strecke abfahren. Ich hoffe das Wette ist auch gut. Die Möglichkeiten sind so uneingeschränkt das die paar Tage kaum reichen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (28. März 2005)

@cännondäler

Hallo,

soviel ich weiß, wird die Strecke des forstl. MTB- Rennens nicht miteinbezogen. Hast Du Dich schon angemeldet? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. April 2005)

Hallo Firefighter,
bin zu der Zeit leider nicht da! Schade!
Gruß

cännondäler


----------



## lutz-laessig (6. April 2005)

Hallo Firefighter,
du bist interresiert an dem Marathon teilzunehmen und brauchst noch ein paar Leute die da mitmachen ?  
Ich hab mal meine Leute befragt und die wollen doch tatsächlich ein T-Shirt von der Veranstaltung mit nach Hause bringen  
und einen schönen Tag erleben. 
Wir hören von einander


----------



## lutz-laessig (8. April 2005)

Hi Littel Hunter, Cänondäler, Firefighter und alle anderen,
ich hoffe Ihr hattet ein paar gute Touren in schönem Frühlingswetter gefahren  . Bei uns ist jetzt ein bischen Schmuddelwetter aufgezogen und wir konnten uns so richtig dick einsauen  . Allwetterbiker hat sein neues Stumpy hinterher so poliert, so hätte es seine Puppe auch gern gehabt  . Wir freuen uns tierisch drauf Euer Revier zu durchpflügen,   nur noch 3 Wochen. 
Bis dahin, schöne Tage


----------



## LittleHunter (10. April 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Littel Hunter, Cänondäler, Firefighter und alle anderen,
> ich hoffe Ihr hattet ein paar gute Touren in schönem Frühlingswetter gefahren  . Bei uns ist jetzt ein bischen Schmuddelwetter aufgezogen und wir konnten uns so richtig dick einsauen  . Allwetterbiker hat sein neues Stumpy hinterher so poliert, so hätte es seine Puppe auch gern gehabt  . Wir freuen uns tierisch drauf Euer Revier zu durchpflügen,   nur noch 3 Wochen.
> Bis dahin, schöne Tage



Das Wetter ist bei uns auch nicht gerade toll. Die ganze Woche gabs es regen und heute war es soweit in Ordnung.
Mich hat es letzte Woche zerlegt und habe nun ein Bluterguss übers Knie    Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser sonst wird das nur ein Schlamm fahren !


----------



## lutz-laessig (13. April 2005)

Hi Littel Hunter, erstmal gute besserung für dein verletztes Knie. Hoffentlich wirst Du rechtzeitig einsatzfähig. Ich werde Dir demnächst eine pers. mail schicken mit meiner Handynummer, damit wir uns zum ersten Spaghetti futtern verabreden können.  

An meine Bike Kumpanen  
wäre schön wenn die digital ausgestatteten Leute mal ein Bild von uns hier rein stellen könnten, damit wir erkannt werden wenn wir vor Ort sind. Dann wird`s auch persönlicher.  

so, Zeit für die Kiste........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (16. April 2005)

Schock schwere Not, wir sind noch garnich da und der erste ist schon ausgefallen und ausgerechnet unser Geburtstagsbiker mit seinem neuen Stumpy  
Es hat Ihn hart erwischt und er liegt ein paar Tage im Hospital. 
Na ich versuch`s mal positiv zu sehen, da muß im Spätjahr nochmal `n Ausflug (mehrtägig) gemacht werden  Kollegen bereitet eure Frauen auf einen einsamen Herbst vor.
Der Rest der Truppe ist schon ganz nervös, bald gehts los, stellt schon mal die Tannenzäpfle-reserven kalt wir kommen   

biken bis der Notarzt kommt und wieder geht


----------



## LittleHunter (16. April 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Schock schwere Not, wir sind noch garnich da und der erste ist schon ausgefallen und ausgerechnet unser Geburtstagsbiker mit seinem neuen Stumpy
> Es hat Ihn hart erwischt und er liegt ein paar Tage im Hospital.
> Na ich versuch`s mal positiv zu sehen, da muß im Spätjahr nochmal `n Ausflug (mehrtägig) gemacht werden  Kollegen bereitet eure Frauen auf einen einsamen Herbst vor.
> Der Rest der Truppe ist schon ganz nervös, bald gehts los, stellt schon mal die Tannenzäpfle-reserven kalt wir kommen
> biken bis der Notarzt kommt und wieder geht



Fahre mich gerade ein   
Gestern 67 Km und 900 hm und heute 50 km auf der Ebene als Ausgleich. Fit werde ich bis Anfang bei zwar nicht sein aber wir wollten ja sowieso gemütliche Runden drehen. 
Ich dachte es gibt erst nach den paar Tagen im Mail die ersten Ausfälle   
Habe einen Italiener ausgeht bei dem gibts für 6,50 Euro am Di,Do Pasta "all you can eat" zudem haben wir noch einen Chinesen, mit 12,50 Euro ist man beim Buffet dabei. Den kann man nur empfehlen.
Wielang dürfen die Touren sein, was für Wünsche gibts denn noch ? (Singeltrails oder mehr schöne Touren mit einem Landschaftserlebnis )
Das nächstemal müsst Ihr eine andere Unterkunft suchen ! Die Heimfahrt wird Euch sonst immer den Rest geben 
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird gut !

Was die Digitalkamera angeht habe ich schon eine im Auge. Die Panasonic Lumix FZ5 die hat 12x optischen Zoom usw. Kannst Du Dir ja im INet mal ansehen.

Wie seit Ihr ausgerüstet ? Ich empfehle einen Camelbak mit Werkzeug, Pumpe und Ersatzschlauch usw...


----------



## lutz-laessig (18. April 2005)

Halllo Littel Hunter, schön zu hören das Du wieder in Form kommst  
Um bei uns mitfahren zu können mußt Du Dir keine sorgen machen. Wir kommen garnicht so zum biken wie wir wollen.   
Der Italiener am Donnerstag, alles was reinpasst gefällt mir gut. Wenn Du an diesem Tag auch Zeit hast. 
Zu den Touren die wir fahren wollen. Schöne Trails, in herrlicher Landschaft mit Ausrollzone im Biergarten. Ich weiß jetz nich wie oft Du Zeit hast uns eine Tour zu führen. Wenn wir selbst die Route planen werden wir wohl mehr  Hauptwege fahren, wegen Zielfindung   und so. Wenn wir mit Dir gemeinsam unterwegs sind möchten wir gerne Deine schönsten Trails kennenlernen.  
Die Ausrüstung ist bei uns etwas unterschiedlich. Es muss auch nicht jeder einen Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe Mitführen. Ich bin der einzigste der mit Trinkrucksack unterwegs ist, die anderen sind allesamt Flaschenkinder  
Thema digicam: Wir habe einen Saturn am Ort da fahr ich nachher mal hin mir die Fotos anschauen, Danke für den Tip. 

Hallo Cänondäler,
hast Du den Termin 05.05.05 beim Italiener noch frei, wäre schön Dich in unserer Runde zu haben.
Programm:                

das wird bestimmt ein lustiger Abend.

BIS BALD


----------



## LittleHunter (18. April 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cänondäler,
> hast Du den Termin 05.05.05 beim Italiener noch frei, wäre schön Dich in unserer Runde zu haben.
> Programm:



Der ist doch garnicht da in dem Zeitraum !


----------



## cännondäler__ (18. April 2005)

Hallo lutz-lässig,
wie littel-hunter schon sagte bin ich leider nicht da. Bin im Schweizer Jura für ein paar Tage und vergnüge mich dort mit "cook and bike", d.h. ich geh tagsüber biken Richtung Bieler See und nach Frankreich und bekoche abends etwa 10 Leute. Bin mal gespannt wie das klappt, da ich solche Mengen über mehrere Tage noch nicht gekocht habe (bin nur Hobbykoch). 
Über die Region dort werde ich später mal noch posten wenn ich Eure Berichte hier über Euren Schwarzwald-Trip gelesen habe. Bisher kenne ich nur den französischen Jura und der ist klasse!
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls jetzt schon mal viel Spaß und bestes Bike-Wetter!

Gruß 
Cännondäler


----------



## lutz-laessig (19. April 2005)

Hi Cänondäler,
ich dachte Du bist nur übers Wochenende nicht da. 

Auch Dir einen schönen Urlaub und ein gutes Händchen am Herd.  

bis bald


----------



## lutz-laessig (19. April 2005)

Hi Littel  Hunter,
ich habe Deine mail erhalten. Aber ich kann mit der Datei nicht wirklich was anfangen. Sind das schon die Daten die Du auf`s GPS überspielst ? 

Ich muß gestehen das mein Rechner in die Jahre gekommen ist und seit ich von Window98 fe auf Window2000 umgestellt habe ist die Kiste so brutal   langsam das es bald keinen Spaß mehr macht daran zu arbeiten.

An dieser Stelle sollten sich unsere PC Spezialisten mal einschalten, ich dachte da an REALBURNED oder ILU aber die finden ja kaum den Weg ins Forum.   

Das nächste mal meld ich mich wieder von der Arbeit, da gibt es einen vernünftigen Datenfluss, tschau


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. April 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Littel Hunter,
> super Tipps   mit dem mtb-kinzigtal Forum. Jetzt steigen unsere Chancen das wir ein paar tolle Touren fahren können.
> 
> Wir sind vor Ort vom 03.05.05-09.05.05.
> ...



hi,

wollte nur noch mal aktuell androhen, das ich ab dem 3.5. auch als tourguide zur verfügung stehe,da ich ab montagabend 2.5. wieder vom gardasee zurück sein werde...

also bei bedarf melden... und italiener kenn ich auch genügend...

joe


----------



## Realburned (20. April 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Littel  Hunter,
> ich habe Deine mail erhalten. Aber ich kann mit der Datei nicht wirklich was anfangen. Sind das schon die Daten die Du auf`s GPS überspielst ?
> 
> Ich muß gestehen das mein Rechner in die Jahre gekommen ist und seit ich von Window98 fe auf Window2000 umgestellt habe ist die Kiste so brutal   langsam das es bald keinen Spaß mehr macht daran zu arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## LittleHunter (29. April 2005)

Nach einigen Wochen "Regen" sieht es doch tatsächlich danach aus also kommt der "Sommer"   
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt kann man echt zufrieden sein und die Bike Touren genießen.

Mein Forum läuft auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllwetterRadler (30. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

nach meiner A...-OP  bin ich zwar noch nicht 100%ig fit, aber nur wegen nem 2. Loch im A... bleibt mein Bike noch lange nicht stehen. Flachlandtest war ok, Bergtest mit Lutz-Laessig, Realburned, ILU und Micha folgt morgen.

Diesmal werds ich sein, der dafür sorgt dass "Muß ja kein Rennen sein" Realität wird.

Bis bald (nur noch 3x schlafen)


----------



## LittleHunter (30. April 2005)

AllwetterRadler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nach meiner A...-OP  bin ich zwar noch nicht 100%ig fit, aber nur wegen nem 2. Loch im A... bleibt mein Bike noch lange nicht stehen. Flachlandtest war ok, Bergtest mit Lutz-Laessig, Realburned, ILU und Micha folgt morgen.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du ja einen deutlichen Vorteil ! Was nicht da ist kann nicht weh tun   

Wie transportiert Ihr die Bikes ? Ich kann nur empfehlen das Auto im Dorf stehen zu lassen. Es könnte sonst schwierig werden nochmal ins Bett zu kommen ohne Muskelkater


----------



## AllwetterRadler (30. April 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du ja einen deutlichen Vorteil ! Was nicht da ist kann nicht weh tun
> 
> Da hast du recht  . Übrigens hab jetzt (mit schnellerem Internetzugang) endlich ein Foto meines Selfmade-Mudflap hochgeladen.
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleHunter (30. April 2005)

>Wo gibts in der Nähe einen(besser mehr) gut sortierten >Bikeladen, damit wir im Falle eines Falles nicht erst lange >suchen müssen? 

Den gibts z.B. in Hausach ca 5 km weg.

Sonnenöl nicht vergessen. Heute hatte ich beim bergauf fahren 35°C !
Rucksack für Verpflegung und Werkzeug. ( Schläuche ! )
Bremsbeläge kannst Du mitnehmen falls Du siche gehen willst.
DigiCam um das ganze festzuhalten. 
Entsprechende Kleidung für alle Wetterlagen und zum wecheln.
Das übliche halt.

Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so.


----------



## AllwetterRadler (1. Mai 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> >
> Den gibts z.B. in Hausach ca 5 km weg.



Das ist ja zum Glück sehr nahe.

Danke für den Sonnenöltipp.


----------



## LittleHunter (1. Mai 2005)

AllwetterRadler schrieb:
			
		

> Littel_Hunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleHunter (1. Mai 2005)

Ohje das Wetter wird wohl erst am Freitag besser ! Davor wird es Regen geben.
Am Mittwoch gehen wir am besten zum China Mann > Buffet essen


----------



## AllwetterRadler (2. Mai 2005)

Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday to You, Happy Birthday  lieber Lutz-Laessig   Happy Birthday to You  



			
				Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje das Wetter wird wohl erst am Freitag besser ! Davor wird es Regen geben.



Was soll´s, Schlammschlacht haben wir ja geübt, schwitzen wir wenigstens nicht so wie gestern.
Übrigens gestrige Testrunde ca. 44 km mit Lutz-Laessig, Realburned, Micha und ILU war ok, keine Schmerzen am Wehwechen-Popo, nur schwere Beine.

Bye
(nur noch 1x schlafen)


----------



## LittleHunter (2. Mai 2005)

Wenn Ihr in das Kinzigtal hoch fahrt, könnt Ihr auf der linken Seite das Ortenberger Schloss sehen. Etwas weiter ist links oben eine total baumlose Fläche zu sehen mit einem Turm ( Foto ist neben an zu sehen ). Dort fahren wir hoch bis zu den Windrädern, welche auf der Höhe von Biberach gut zu sehen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche,
war noch ein langes Fest mit zuviel Kaffee und noch mehr Bier   

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verblitzt und muss am frühen morgen Sonnenbrille tragen.  

Ich pack mal unser Auto, hurra wir kommen...


----------



## LittleHunter (3. Mai 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche,
> war noch ein langes Fest mit zuviel Kaffee und noch mehr Bier
> 
> Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verblitzt und muss am frühen morgen Sonnenbrille tragen.
> ...



Es gibt noch Steigerungen ! Ich habe morgen Geburtstag


----------



## AllwetterRadler (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr Frühaufsteher!

Klasse, dann gibts morgen wieder was zum Feiern

Jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los, ...


----------



## Realburned (3. Mai 2005)

He Lutz 
willst du ohne mich das auto packen ? ich mach mich jetzt auf den weg 
Schienbeinschoner immer noch angekommen


----------



## LittleHunter (9. Mai 2005)

Also Leute am Wetter hat sich bis heute nicht geändert   Es regnet in Strömen aber mit vereinzelten Sonnenstrahlen wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Lutz-Lässig, Littel-Hunter und Co.,
na, wie war´s? Wenn hier genauso katastrophales Wetter wie bei mir im schweizer Jura war dann hattet Ihr ja kaum Gelegenheit aus den Regenklamotten rauszukommen.
Bei mir war´s  jedenfalls eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit und Freitag und Samstag konnte ich vollends vergessen. Die Wege dort haben es vor allem bei Nässe in sich, denn dann wird der allgegenwärtige Kalkstein-Schotter glatt wie Schmierseife und ich mußte an einigen steilen Rampen wegen Traktions-problemen mit dem IRC Mythos vom Rad.
Naja, wenigstens das Kochen war ein voller Erfolg...
Erzählt mal!
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (10. Mai 2005)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lutz-Lässig, Littel-Hunter und Co.,
> na, wie war´s? Wenn hier genauso katastrophales Wetter wie bei mir im schweizer Jura war dann hattet Ihr ja kaum Gelegenheit aus den Regenklamotten rauszukommen.
> Bei mir war´s  jedenfalls eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit und Freitag und Samstag konnte ich vollends vergessen. Die Wege dort haben es vor allem bei Nässe in sich, denn dann wird der allgegenwärtige Kalkstein-Schotter glatt wie Schmierseife und ich mußte an einigen steilen Rampen wegen Traktions-problemen mit dem IRC Mythos vom Rad.
> Naja, wenigstens das Kochen war ein voller Erfolg...
> ...



Hallo Cännondäler,

auf meiner WebSite habe ich einen kleinen Tourbericht geschrieben. Konnte nur am Freitag mitfahren. Ok ich bin halt schon ein Weichei aber irgendwie fahre ich nicht gerne im Regen. Es war echt schade für die Jungs bei so einem scheiß Wetter in der geilen Region zu sein. Das drückte auch die Stimmung. Wenn ich denke was wir für ein geiles Wetter hatte beim Kandelhöhenweg fahren   
Mein Bike war von dem Freitag wirklich total versüft   Selbst aus dem Rahmen ist das Wasser gelaufen als ich es auf den Kopf gestellt habe. Mamamia was für eine Sauerei ! Ich muss mich in punkto Regenkleidung noch verbessern, weil es bei mir unter den Aldi Klamotten richtig dampfte. 
Heute war jedoch wieder gutes Wetter   Werde morgen eine just for fun Tour machen und sowei Richtung Freudenstadt fahren wie ich möchte. Mal sehen wieweit ich komme. Wenn das Wetter nicht stabil ist breche ich eben ab.
Wir müssen aber auch mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren   
Wie weit bist Du eigentlich mit dem Fullykauf ?


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Littel-Hunter,
na Du solltest mal mein Hardtail sehen! Bin noch nicht zum putzen gekommen (ist eh nur Luxus für bikefreie Stunden, und die gibt es erst wenn mir nichts Besseres einfällt). War heute übers Biereck und Höhehäuser auf dem Kandelhöhenweg. War trotz des Matsches aber genial bei dem Wetter und eine nette Feierabendrunde.
Die Fully-Frage ist zugunsten des Helius CC (Lockout war mir wichtig)entschieden, Freitag kläre ich die Details. Bin außerdem gespannt auf die Gabel!
Jetzt gehe ich gleich mal auf Deine Heimseite wegen des Berichts!
Bis bald,
cännondäler


----------



## lutz-laessig (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Hunter, hallo Cännondäler,
der Alltag hat mich wieder, 2.Tag auf der Arbeit. 
Ja wir hatten ähnliches Wetter wie du in der Schweiz, Regen Regen und ein bisschen Regen. Aber wir waren toll untergebracht auf dem Isidorishof. Hatten viel Spass beim Bikeputzen und Ölen   . Dei 6tägige Pastaparty hat mir ein Zusatzgewicht von ca. 2Kg verschafft (ein paar Bierchen waren auch dabei)  .Man sitzt jetzt satter auf dem Bike.  
Am Anreisetag und Abreisetag konnte man sehen wie schön Euer Schwarzwald ist wenn die Sonne drauf scheint. Littel Hunter hat es auf seiner Website ja beschrieben wie unsere gemeinsame Tour war, nass eben.   Die Tour ansich hat Hunter toll ausgesucht. Wäre an meinem bike nicht einen Speiche gebrochen   hätten wir rechtzeitig Starten können und die ganze Tour abfahren. War aber auch in der verkürzten Version ganz prima. Ich glaube bei dem Sauwetter haben einige von uns neidisch auf die Schutzbleche von Hunter geschielt, wegen dem verbesserten 
abtrieb  Wieder zu hause scheint auch schon die Sonne, und wir sind der Meinung das wier wieder kommen müssen  
Ein paar Bilder werd ich auch bei Gelegenheit hier reinstellen, aber auf der Arbeit geht das nicht.
So die Pflicht ruft, bis bald 

ps: Hunter ich brauche deine Anschrift, ich hab da ein kleines Päckchen das ich Dir schicken möchte.


----------



## cube44 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Mühlenbach. Leider habe ich jetzt erst das Thema entdeckt. Durch Mühlenbach führt der Mountainbikeweg von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach. Dazu gibt es auch Literatur ( Mountainbikewege Schwarzwald ISBN 3-7650-8255-4 ). Die Strecke ab dem Landwassereck Richtung Schonach kann ich empfehlen. Es geht von dort aus über den Huberweg Richtung Schonach.  
Für Rundreisen kann man auch gut die Schwarzwaldbahn in Touren mit einbinden. Zum Beispiel von Triberg zurück nach Haslach mit dem Zug. 
Hier noch ein Link für weitere Informationen www.dasferienland.de


----------



## LittleHunter (15. Mai 2005)

cube44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich komme aus Mühlenbach. Leider habe ich jetzt erst das Thema entdeckt. Durch Mühlenbach führt der Mountainbikeweg von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach. Dazu gibt es auch Literatur ( Mountainbikewege Schwarzwald ISBN 3-7650-8255-4 ). Die Strecke ab dem Landwassereck Richtung Schonach kann ich empfehlen. Es geht von dort aus über den Huberweg Richtung Schonach.
> Für Rundreisen kann man auch gut die Schwarzwaldbahn in Touren mit einbinden. Zum Beispiel von Triberg zurück nach Haslach mit dem Zug.
> Hier noch ein Link für weitere Informationen www.dasferienland.de



Ein Mühlenbacher im IBC das ist ja unglaublich. Aus unserer Ecke sind nur wenige im Netz. Würde mich freuen wenn Du bei mir auch vorbeischauen würdest


----------



## lutz-laessig (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Cube44, 
super Tipp mit dem Huberweg Richtung Schonach   wir sind den auch abgefahren, mit Regenreifen  . Haben uns dann aber im Sporthotel "schöne Aussicht" die Murmel rund gefuttert    waren noch auf der Wilhelmshöhe, da steht noch `ne Hütte wo`s Kaffe und Kuchen gibt, ein Stück reingedrückt. Dann wurden wir von der Schwerkraft richtung Tal gezogen. Ich bin dafür das wir bei schönem Wetter nochmal kommen und die ganze tour fahren. Mal hören war die Kumpanen so sagen. 

Ach ja, der Allwetterbiker hat sich bei einem Sturz ja fast den Daumen abgebrochen  . Am Di wir das gerissene Band wieder drangeflickt. An dieser Stelle gut besserung.


----------



## lutz-laessig (22. Mai 2005)

An meine Kumpanen,
wie wärs wenn mal einer von denen mit `nem schnellen Internet-Zugang ein paar Bilder ins Netz stellt. 
Ich hatte es schon erwähnt das mein Rechner beim Bilder bearbeiten fast einschläft.  

Ich freu` mich schon auf`s nächste mal  dann bei Sonnenschein.

Hey Allwetterradler, was macht`s Multitool..........


----------



## LittleHunter (22. Mai 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> An meine Kumpanen,
> wie wärs wenn mal einer von denen mit `nem schnellen Internet-Zugang ein paar Bilder ins Netz stellt.
> Ich hatte es schon erwähnt das mein Rechner beim Bilder bearbeiten fast einschläft.
> 
> ...



Könnte die auch bei mir online stellen bzw. Euch die Möglichkeit geben und Speicherplatz spenden


----------



## RGm (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr Kinzigtäler und so...

hat jemand von Euch Lust am Feiertag (26.05.) 'ne gemütliche Tour zu fahren? Also irgendwas mit 120 km und 3900 hm...

Haaaaaaaaaaaaalt... war Spaß - meine wirklich 'ne gemütliche lockere Tour!

Alla, hat jemand Luschd??????????

Grüßle
rgm


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Mai 2005)

RGm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Kinzigtäler und so...
> 
> hat jemand von Euch Lust am Feiertag (26.05.) 'ne gemütliche Tour zu fahren? Also irgendwas mit 120 km und 3900 hm...
> 
> ...




hi,
also hier in seelbach starten wir ca. um 10uhr beim schwimmbad zu ner kleinen singletrail runde - wo bist du denn her oder kannst du nach seelbach kommen ? wir zeigen dir ein paar nette stellen hier im schuttertal...

wir könnten uns auch irgendwo verabreden, wir wollten eh richtung kinzigtal fahren ... vielleicht mit hausach rennstrecke als abschluß...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (25. Mai 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> also hier in seelbach starten wir ca. um 10uhr beim schwimmbad zu ner kleinen singletrail runde - wo bist du denn her oder kannst du nach seelbach kommen ? wir zeigen dir ein paar nette stellen hier im schuttertal...
> 
> wir könnten uns auch irgendwo verabreden, wir wollten eh richtung kinzigtal fahren ... vielleicht mit hausach rennstrecke als abschluß...
> ...



Ohje das habe ich glatt vergessen. Muss ja auch noch rüber kommen zu einer Tour. Am Freitag arbeite ich leider, das wird nix. Morgen starte ich eine Tour nach Freudenstadt. Mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## lutz-laessig (26. Mai 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte die auch bei mir online stellen bzw. Euch die Möglichkeit geben und Speicherplatz spenden


Hallo Hunter, das ist ein schönes Angebot  . Ich werde Dir eine CD mit unseren Urlaubsfotos zusenden.

 ...lass Dir gut geh`n


----------



## lutz-laessig (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Hunter, Bikefreunde aus dem Schwarzwald,
ich hab mich digital aufgerüstet und bin jetzt in der Lage Bilder von unserer Bikewoche auszustellen.


----------



## LittleHunter (12. Juni 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hunter, Bikefreunde aus dem Schwarzwald,
> ich hab mich digital aufgerüstet und bin jetzt in der Lage Bilder von unserer Bikewoche auszustellen.



Alles klar !
Was wollte Ihr zu den einzelnen Bilder schreiben ?

Macht Ihr die Seite selbst per HTML oder soll ich ein Fotoalbum einrichten ?


----------



## lutz-laessig (15. August 2005)

hallo freunde,
hier noch ein paar fotos


----------



## lutz-laessig (3. September 2005)

Hallo Freunde aus dem Kinzigtal, wir haben uns nochmals im Isidorishof eingebucht. Am WE 29.09. - 03.10. 
wenn das so läuft wie das letzemal im Mai könnt Ihr schon mal eure Regenklamotten checken.    

Wo war nochmal der Italiener mit dem "all you can eat Spaghettiabend" ?

                l


----------



## Schwarzwälder (3. September 2005)

Und zum Abschluss schnell ins Nebental und noch ein kleines Bergrennen?
http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/

Der Hauptpreis der Tombola gehört aber schon mir  

Gruss Stefan



			
				lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde aus dem Kinzigtal, wir haben uns nochmals im Isidorishof eingebucht. Am WE 29.09. - 03.10.
> wenn das so läuft wie das letzemal im Mai könnt Ihr schon mal eure Regenklamotten checken.
> 
> Wo war nochmal der Italiener mit dem "all you can eat Spaghettiabend" ?
> ...


----------



## LittleHunter (3. September 2005)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Abschluss schnell ins Nebental und noch ein kleines Bergrennen?
> http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/
> 
> Der Hauptpreis der Tombola gehört aber schon mir
> ...



Wann ist das am 3 Oktober ? Kannst ja mal auf meiner Seite eintragen - Danke !


----------



## LittleHunter (3. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde aus dem Kinzigtal, wir haben uns nochmals im Isidorishof eingebucht. Am WE 29.09. - 03.10.
> wenn das so läuft wie das letzemal im Mai könnt Ihr schon mal eure Regenklamotten checken.
> 
> Wo war nochmal der Italiener mit dem "all you can eat Spaghettiabend" ?



Den Spaghettiabend gibts in Haslach aber nur am Donnerstag. 
Ohje Ihr kommt und ich bin immernoch ein Schönwetterfahrer    Naja dachte wir bekommen noch einen schönen September, den kann ich mir wohl jetzt abschminken   
Weil Ihr ja auch gerne einiges an Material schrottet kann ich Euch meinen Montageständer für die Zeit ausleihen   
Ich werde auch das Krankenhaus in Gengenbach informieren, damit auch ein Arzt vorhanden ist der entsprechende Körperteile wieder bike gerecht zusammenflicken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (3. September 2005)

Das heißt im Klartext geniese die letzten schönen Tage.


----------



## LittleHunter (3. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt im Klartext geniese die letzten schönen Tage.



Mein Bike ist im Moment beim Bike Doc ! Es muss wohl eine schlimme Vorahnung gehabt haben   Das viele Wasser im Rahmen fand es halt nicht so toll.

Soll ich Euch die Videos noch zum heißmachen zusenden oder holt Ihr die ab ?


----------



## lutz-laessig (3. September 2005)

die holen wir ab  

und gute besserung für dein bike


----------



## lutz-laessig (4. September 2005)

Heute war ich das erstemal wieder auf dem Bike seit meinem Speichenbruch.  Mein neues Bike siehe Bild.  
Im ernst ich war froh das ich es hatte, auf`m KONA geht`s halt noch net.  
Zur kühlung meines geprellten Handgelenks bekam ich 3 korrekt eingeschenkte Weissherbstschörlcher vorgesetzt.
      
danke Freunde, schönen Sonntag noch.............


----------



## LittleHunter (4. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ich das erstemal wieder auf dem Bike seit meinem Speichenbruch.  Mein neues Bike siehe Bild.
> Im ernst ich war froh das ich es hatte, auf`m KONA geht`s halt noch net.
> Zur kühlung meines geprellten Handgelenks bekam ich 3 korrekt eingeschenkte Weissherbstschörlcher vorgesetzt.
> 
> danke Freunde, schönen Sonntag noch.............



Na dann erstmal gute Besserung.
Ich habe auch Probleme mit dem Handgelenk und deshalb mein Bike auch zum Bike Doktor gebracht um mich zu schonen und das Bike checken zu lassen.

Heute haben wir wieder 30 Grad ich wünsche es Euch das Ihr diesmal das richtige Wetter habt. Grundsätzlich habe ich für die Zeit gleich mal Urlaub vormerken lassen. Gibts in Euerer Ferienwohnung mit Krankenschwester ?

Würde mir auch ein neues Bike zulegen. Vermutlich das Giant Trance 2 das steht aber noch in den Sternen.


----------



## lutz-laessig (4. September 2005)

Danke
Das mit der Krankenschwester ist `ne Klasse Idee, ich werd das mal zur Diskussion bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (13. September 2005)

Ja, heute war ich das erste mal seit meinem Speichenbruch (05.08.05)auf meinem Bike unterwegs.    
Mir schmerzt das Handgelenk noch so dass ich nicht ins Gelände kann, aber das wird schon.  

anbei ein Foto von meiner neuen Sattelklemme........endlich mal ein Teil mit `ner funktion die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## lutz-laessig (13. September 2005)

wo sind die Bilder...........


----------



## LittleHunter (13. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, heute war ich das erste mal seit meinem Speichenbruch (05.08.05)auf meinem Bike unterwegs.
> Mir schmerzt das Handgelenk noch so dass ich nicht ins Gelände kann, aber das wird schon.
> 
> anbei ein Foto von meiner neuen Sattelklemme........endlich mal ein Teil mit `ner funktion die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Die Sattleklemme ist echt ein edles Teil - da kann man neidisch werden   
Mein Handgelenk macht auch Probleme und keiner weis warum. An manchen Stellen sperrt es richtig.

Das Wetter ist schon vor Euch angekommen   Feucht nasses Wetter haben wir


----------



## lutz-laessig (16. September 2005)

Hallo Hunter, bist du auch gestürzt ? hast du die Seriengriffe auf`m Lenker ?
Ich hab mir die bg Griffe von Specialized draufgemacht und bin damit ganz zufrieden.   
Der Ilu hat die ergon Griffe, sehen zwar ein bischen komisch aus sind aber ultra bequem.   

Das mit dem Wetter tut mir leid aber ich glaube die nächste Woche wird`s nochmal schön oder sollen wir ein paar Tage früher kommen ?


----------



## lutz-laessig (16. September 2005)

Hallo Leute, hatte heute meine "back in the saddle" tour, bin 2 Std. mit Allwetterradler und Realburnd im Regen rumgekurvt und hab mir mit den 2 dann eine handvoll Bier reingedrückt. Na super die Regenklamotten sind noch dicht.
   
Ich empfele allen Schwarzwäldern eine Imprägnierung ihrer Regenklamotten.
   

bis bald


----------



## AllwetterRadler (16. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde aus dem Kinzigtal, wir haben uns nochmals im Isidorishof eingebucht. Am WE 29.09. - 03.10.
> wenn das so läuft wie das letzemal im Mai könnt Ihr schon mal eure Regenklamotten checken.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Realburned (18. September 2005)

Tja Lutz 
das war am freitag schon mal die richtige Einstimmung für feucht fröhliche Tage im Schwarz(nassen)wald .Auch die innere Feuchtigkeit lag woll bei 2 Promille.
 
Hoffentlich geht die Zeit bis dahin schnell um.


----------



## LittleHunter (18. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hunter, bist du auch gestürzt ? hast du die Seriengriffe auf`m Lenker ?
> Ich hab mir die bg Griffe von Specialized draufgemacht und bin damit ganz zufrieden.
> Der Ilu hat die ergon Griffe, sehen zwar ein bischen komisch aus sind aber ultra bequem.
> Das mit dem Wetter tut mir leid aber ich glaube die nächste Woche wird`s nochmal schön oder sollen wir ein paar Tage früher kommen ?



Gestürzt bin ich nicht weis aber auch nicht woher das kommt. Habe mein Bike beim Händler zum checken. Ich hoffe ich bekomme es bis ende des Monats zurück. Habe schon mal 1 Monat warten müssen. Ich werde mir auch die Ergon Griffe holen und zwar mit Hörnchen MR2. Ich hoffe sie sind sau gut weil sau teuer. 

Mal eine Frage bei wieviel % Steigung kommt bei Euch das Vorderrad hoch ( Fullys) ? Kann das sein das die Fullys heute alle auf bequem getrimmt sind ?

Das mit dem kommen ist so eine Sache. Wenn halt schonwieder regen angesagt ist dann würde ich es lassen.
Im Moment ist es sau kalt aber nicht regnerisch. In den nächsten Tagen soll es auch wieder bis 24°C haben. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## LittleHunter (18. September 2005)

Realburned schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Lutz
> das war am freitag schon mal die richtige Einstimmung für feucht fröhliche Tage im Schwarz(nassen)wald .Auch die innere Feuchtigkeit lag woll bei 2 Promille.
> 
> Hoffentlich geht die Zeit bis dahin schnell um.



Das letztemal dachte ich noch an das Pech mit dem Wetter ! Wenn es jetzt so weiter geht kann ich nur eines sagen: Kommt bitte nicht im Hochsommer


----------



## lutz-laessig (19. September 2005)

Hallo Hunter, ich glaube das Wetter kann uns nicht schrecken egal wie. 
    

Die Steigfähigkeit meines Fullys liegt so bei 19-20 % wenn`s dann steiler wird gibt nich nur mein Bike auf. Dann muß der Bock eben auf die Schulter.  
Die Angaben sind von meinem HAC4  
Die Ergon Griffe sollen wirklich so gut sein wie sie teuer sind, sagt Ilu  

bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (26. September 2005)

Hi Hunter, danke für deine mail. 
Das Wetter soll aber deutlich über 10°C bleiben, Flossen und Schnorchel sind schon gepackt  
Heute geh ich mit Ilu einen Kasten Bier kaufen    
und ein paar kilo Spaghetti    
ich freu mich auf Mühlenbach


----------



## LittleHunter (26. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hunter, danke für deine mail.
> Das Wetter soll aber deutlich über 10°C bleiben, Flossen und Schnorchel sind schon gepackt
> Heute geh ich mit Ilu einen Kasten Bier kaufen
> und ein paar kilo Spaghetti
> ich freu mich auf Mühlenbach



Also normal ist das nicht mit Euch   Wann kommt Ihr genau ? Freitag morgen ?


----------



## lutz-laessig (28. September 2005)

Na ich pack` jetzt meine Tasche dann hol ich die Jungs ab. Ich schätze bis 21:00 sind wir da.

...........noch scheint die Sonne
   
bis gleich


----------



## LittleHunter (28. September 2005)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich pack` jetzt meine Tasche dann hol ich die Jungs ab. Ich schätze bis 21:00 sind wir da.
> 
> ...........noch scheint die Sonne
> 
> bis gleich



Am Donnerstag fahren wir dann gleich zum Mossturm hoch bevor das Wetter umschlägt, sonst wird es zu kalt oben.


----------



## Realburned (28. September 2005)

Tja Männer ich habe gerade meine Regenjacke gecheckt und eingepackt.

Landwasser wir kommen !!!


----------



## LittleHunter (1. Oktober 2005)

Realburned schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Männer ich habe gerade meine Regenjacke gecheckt und eingepackt.
> Landwasser wir kommen !!!



Seit Ihr überhaupt da ? Naja der Regen spricht zumindest dafür. Habe bei Arno angerufen und SMS geschickt jedoch keinen Kontakt herstellen können. Wollte am Freitag bei gutem Wetter zu Euch hochfahren habe aber die Abzweigung verpasst und bin durch bis zum Landwasser gefahren   Naja die Abfahrt war dann auch geil aber schon kalt !

Das mit dem Wetter habe ich ja Euch im Vorfeld schon gesagt Leute   Aber er gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung   

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Eueren Spass und nicht Frustsaufen auf der Hütte !


----------



## lutz-laessig (8. November 2005)

Hallo Hunter, tausend dank für die umfassende Info`s die du mir geschickt hast.
     
     
Ich brauche ein neues Bikemobil. 
Das feuerrote Bikemobil kennst Du ja. Leider 25 Jahre alt   und säuft ahnlich wie wir, so geht`s nimmer.    
Es war ziemlich schwierig und zeitaufwendig einen adequaten Nachfolger zu finden.
ich habs geschafft.    
bis bald
Lutz


----------



## LittleHunter (8. November 2005)

Der Wagen sieht aus wie einer in den Videos   
Die ganzen Infos kannst Du ja im Kreis rumgehen lassen, damit die anderen auch sehen das es im Schwarzwald nicht nur regend  

Ich hoffe Ihr kommt auch mal auf meine WebSite   Habe da einige Biker mit interesse an der Pfalz !


----------



## lutz-laessig (12. November 2005)

Ja wir waren da und es war wie immer, viel Regen. Aber die Gegend rund um Haslach / mühlenbach ist auch bei Regen sehr schön. In unserer Truppe war eine klasse Stimmung  . Wir sind bei strömendem Regen auf`s Landwasssereck, haben eine Runde um Mühlenbach gedreht und wurden mit ein wenig Sonne belohnt, das war ein schöner Moment.  

In der Bikeheft Schwarzwald Mountainbiker vermisse ich ein paar leute in Regenklamotten, so sieht das ja ein bisschen geschönt aus.
   

Bedanken wollte ich mich noch bei dem Radladen :

*RADSPORT CH. KELLER in 77716Haslach Klosterstr. 13*

Der Chef hat mein Hinterrad sofort repariert obwohl die Werkstatt voll war mit Aufträgen, Danke das war ein super Einsatz.
     

Ich werd mich jetzt gleich noch bei MTB-Kinzigtal.de melden. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (6. Januar 2006)

Allen Kinzigtalfans ein schönes neues Jahr
   
    
ich hoffe ihr hattet einen guten start und eine schöne schneetour an silvester.

mein kumpane ILU hat sich zum neuen Jahr ein neues BIKE gegönnt,ein nigelnagelneues Stumpy. Sobald er es abgeholt hat werd ich ein Bild von ihm ausstellen. (vom Stumpy, nich vom Ilu).
Ich  denke am 14.01 können wir ihn durch den Dreck scheuchen und anschließend ein Bier drauf drinken.

    

allen eine schöne Woche

Lutz


----------



## LittleHunter (6. Januar 2006)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> mein kumpane ILU hat sich zum neuen Jahr ein neues BIKE gegönnt,ein nigelnagelneues Stumpy. Sobald er es abgeholt hat werd ich ein Bild von ihm ausstellen. (vom Stumpy, nich vom Ilu).
> Ich  denke am 14.01 können wir ihn durch den Dreck scheuchen und anschließend ein Bier drauf drinken.



Etwa mit 120 mm Federweg und dem Brain System ?
NEID !?


----------



## lutz-laessig (17. Januar 2006)

Es ist eingetrudelt, das neue Bike von Ilu.
Hat 130/90 mm vorne und 120 mm Federweg hinten, wiegt 12.9 kilo komplett (ohne Fahrer) ist klassisch schwarz 

Ilu sieht jetzt so aus       

Wir waren selbstverständlich dabei.........kalt war`s.
Aber wi haben uns an einem 8°C warmen krug Bier gewärmt, oder waren`s 2, gar 3
   

Gruß an alle Kinzigtäler


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Januar 2006)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eingetrudelt, das neue Bike von Ilu.
> Hat 130/90 mm vorne und 120 mm Federweg hinten, wiegt 12.9 kilo komplett (ohne Fahrer) ist klassisch schwarz



Geiles Teil echt und vorne ist bestimmt eine Fox Talas Trail drinn oder ?
Das Leben ist echt gemein ich muss noch mit meinem alten fahren


----------



## lutz-laessig (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hunter,
das hast du richtig erkannt da ist die Tallas drin.
Ich wollte die mir auch kaufen, aber jetzt wo ich gesehen habe wie die Absenkung funktioniert bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. Um die 40mm abzusenken musst du ja den linken Knopf 3 1/2 Umdrehungen drehen. das hat den Vorteil du lernst auch in schwierigem Gelände das einhändige Mountainbiken. Da funktioniert dem Burnd seine Marzochi deutlich besser.

es ist schon spät, ich muß los 

schönen Sonntag


----------

